# تميزوا بـ اكياس وهدايا الحلويات للاطفال في العيد



## لميااااااااااااااااء (25 أغسطس 2010)

.
.
.

كل عام وأنتوا بخير. . . بما ان العيد قرّب. . أحب أعرض لكم بعض من أكياس الحلويات، اللي عادة تقدم للأطفال في العيد او الحفلات، مع أفضل أنواع الحلويات وبسعر معقووول جدددا. 
التسليم يدا بيد في الرياض فقط (توفير للوقت والجهد والمال) ^_^ 
















للاستفسار على الايميل : [email protected]

وهذا قروبي بالفيس بوك 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=147583725269446&v=info

.
.


----------



## لميااااااااااااااااء (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تميزوا بـ اكياس وهدايا الحلويات للاطفال في العيد*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## لميااااااااااااااااء (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تميزوا بـ اكياس وهدايا الحلويات للاطفال في العيد*

استغفر اللللللللللله


----------



## جنان الخلد (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تميزوا بـ اكياس وهدايا الحلويات للاطفال في العيد*

للررررررررفع ..


----------



## جوو الرياض (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تميزوا بـ اكياس وهدايا الحلويات للاطفال في العيد*

للررررررررررررررررفع


----------

